# Wild Bird Seed



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi, i just received my order of Wild Bird Seed mix, a added it to my mix i just wanted to
know what you guys here think of it. The ingredients are Millet, Grain products, and sunflower seeds.
Does that seem good? The rest of whats in my mix is dog food, old fashion rolled oats, unsalted peanuts
and the occasional cracker cereal or other grain...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What percentage of the overall mix would you say is sunflower seeds and peanuts? These are really, really fatty, which can be great in small doses, but is easy to over-do. Also, I wonder what "grain products" means.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

There's like 10% peanuts and 5% sunflower seeds, they have to open them themselves so they normally don't even eat them...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Lazy mice for sure! If they're not eating it, I wouldn't include much at all. 5-10% overall should be alright, if that's shell-on. I'm baffled that they're not all over it, though. In general, the bird seed sounds like a great addition. Do you happen to know if "grain product" means oat, wheat, barley, corn...? If nothing else, the millet (tiny yellow balls) and sunflower seeds (whether striped or black) should be obvious in the mix, and anything else should stand out visually. It should be easy to find, if not necessarily identify.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't know what "grain products" means but what i can see in my mix is yes millet, the "tiny yellow balls", black sunflower seeds 
(witch they actually love) 2-3 peanuts when i take a handful from the top, oats, dog food, and maybe 1 cracker every other handful...
But i don't see anything else, that could be grain product, (no corn), now that i think maybe barley...
Next time i get the bird seed i'll take a picture before i add it to the mix.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, I meant looking at the bird seed, not the whole mix. Maybe "grain products" is just a way to cover their butts in case you end up with something you didn't order. :lol:


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah maybe... :lol: LOL :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Grain products will be wheat and maize, as these almost always make up the bulk of wild seed. I feed wild bird seed in with the Vitalin, they like it


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Well i guess it's fine then, i'll continue using it, Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

